# Wesley Sneijder looks sure to miss the start of the Primera



## James (Aug 4, 2008)

Wesley Sneijder looks sure to miss the start of the Primera Division season after injuring his leg in a preseason defeat at Arsenal. The Dutch midfielder, a halftime substitute, had only been on the field for 16 minutes of the friendly match at Emirates Stadium when he fell under a clumsy challenge by Abou Diaby. Details were not immediately available and the full extent of the damage will be known after further tests. However, Spanish media said Sneijder could be out for six months.

I copy it because I injuries are related to betting.


----------

